# New Toys..



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Just picked up a pair of L36 type Folded horn subs loaded with RCF L18R300 drivers.. I plan to build two more soon..  

Also almost finished with my custom mixer build using a Bozak CMA-10-2DL.. Adding an EFX sends on each channel, booth output, removing the balance controls and summing the tone controls.. Pics to be posted when I am finished..


----------



## Zuben (Dec 28, 2009)

One of the best mixers made (I am prejudice, I was a Bozak Dealer until they went out of business.)

I like the look of the speakers. I am a big fan of folded horns and of Bozak’s drivers. I use to hoard Altec VOT components and build large venue systems with them.

I still do. I just finished a pair of Altec /JBL 3 way towers for a local band. 2 15s and an Altec horn. I just finished 3 days of 500watts of pink noise with no problems. 




JasonPaul said:


> Just picked up a pair of L36 type Folded horn subs loaded with RCF L18R300 drivers.. I plan to build two more soon..
> 
> Also almost finished with my custom mixer build using a Bozak CMA-10-2DL.. Adding an EFX sends on each channel, booth output, removing the balance controls and summing the tone controls.. Pics to be posted when I am finished..


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Zuben said:


> One of the best mixers made (I am prejudice, I was a Bozak Dealer until they went out of business.)
> 
> I like the look of the speakers. I am a big fan of folded horns and of Bozak’s drivers. I use to hoard Altec VOT components and build large venue systems with them.
> 
> I still do. I just finished a pair of Altec /JBL 3 way towers for a local band. 2 15s and an Altec horn. I just finished 3 days of 500watts of pink noise with no problems.


500w of pink noise for 3 days would drive me nuts.. I haven't used any Bozak drivers, most of them are to beat up that I find, RCF I like a lot tho.. Any pics of the 3-way towers? I have been kicking around some ideas for a dual 15 top cab with side scoops..


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice! I use to dj back in the day and I made 4 of those. The thing is I had no money and no skills lol! I use to find blown 18's have them reconed and just drop them in any box (I didn't no any better) sometime I would get lucky sometime it was crap.


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

bkjay said:


> Nice! I use to dj back in the day and I made 4 of those. The thing is I had no money and no skills lol! I use to find blown 18's have them reconed and just drop them in any box (I didn't no any better) sometime I would get lucky sometime it was crap.


I did that too when I was young, I started at 13 putting home speakers and PA speakers in cars.. lol The folded horn design on these is simple to build, just huge so its a pain. I plan to make a few more once I have more time and find a club to put them in..


----------

